# How would you handle this?



## Carl Fisher (Apr 12, 2012)

I ordered from a vendor who I thought was a trusted and respected IAP vendor for something that has to be to a customer by a deadline.  This particular vendor won't respond to my emails or PM attempts.  I have no idea if the work is being done.  My card was charged back on the 4th and I received order confirmation (automated).  I'm getting frustrated at the lack of communication.

How would you handle this given the good vendors reputation in the pen turning community?


----------



## tim self (Apr 12, 2012)

I feel your pain.  Sometimes an order slips through the crack even with the best.  When they don't respond they're away or having problems.

Tim


----------



## Jim Smith (Apr 12, 2012)

If the vendor has a website with a contact phone number, I would give them a call to get an update.  There are many things that can interrupt or delay a job such as an illness or accident.  I understand your frustration, especially since you're committed to your customer to deliver the goods by a certain date, but blasting anyone publically before you know all the facts is never a good idea.  Just my 2 cents worth.

Jim Smith


----------



## leehljp (Apr 12, 2012)

IS there a phone number that you can call?

My experience is that some vendors respond to calls quicker, while others respond to emails faster.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Apr 12, 2012)

Jim Smith said:


> but blasting anyone publically before you know all the facts is never a good idea.



I tried to keep the situation generic enough to not call out the particular vendor. This is also the first time I've  tried this particular vendor.

I'll have to see if I can find their phone number and try that way but I much prefer email personally.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Apr 12, 2012)

Being an ONLINE based business IMO there is NO excuse to not answering an email.  PM's aren't ideal but should also be answered if possible.

That said, most of the 'IAP vendors' are small Ma 'n' Pa type stores and $#!T does happen.

Hopefully all will be resolved shortly!


----------



## Robert111 (Apr 12, 2012)

Carl Fisher said:


> Jim Smith said:
> 
> 
> > but blasting anyone publically before you know all the facts is never a good idea.
> ...



Did you try contacting them through a PM here on IAP? Sometimes the Contact function on a website won't work--happened to me a few days ago, and I was able to get an immediate response through the PM.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Maybe*



Andrew_K99 said:


> Being an ONLINE based business IMO there is NO excuse to not answering an email. PM's aren't ideal but should also be answered if possible.
> 
> That said, most of the 'IAP vendors' are small Ma 'n' Pa type stores and $#!T does happen.
> 
> Hopefully all will be resolved shortly!


 Andrew, even the best of us can't be here 24/7 and some of us are too small to hire help.  I try to answer all emails or PMs and return all phone calls within a couple of hours and ship within 24 hours of receipt of payment,  but there are times when I have to be away for a day (once in a great while 2 days) and things can pile up.  For the most part, we just do the best we can.


----------



## Akula (Apr 12, 2012)

Nothing worse than being left hanging.  I would rather get a email update just telling me things are busy or they are running behind...but not just ignore.

But sometimes when dealing with the internet, things could get missed and just a simple oversite.  Emails get sent to the trash bin ect.  Online orders through a website should not be missed.  Websites get hacked ect.  Just thinking out loud here for any possible errors.

Hope it gets resolved


----------



## snyiper (Apr 12, 2012)

I think if vendors are online based they should answer emails with in 24 hours max. Now that being said a phone number for the vendor can bypass any net issues not under the vendors control. I would expect that my item should be shipped with in 24 hours of billing my card. Now we all know Murphy can strike at any time but if you took payment I feel you are obligated to send the item asap.  I am sure it is something very understandable and most if not all our vendors are great in all these aspects shoot a PM or find a contact number, I am sure it will be resolved.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Apr 12, 2012)

Smitty37 said:


> Andrew_K99 said:
> 
> 
> > Being an ONLINE based business IMO there is NO excuse to not answering an email. PM's aren't ideal but should also be answered if possible.
> ...


I should have quantified that Smitty ... I think emails should be responded to within 48 hours. And/or if you are away have an auto reply set up letting senders know so there is no confussion. I totally understand that $#!T happens and being a small operation dependant on one or two people it can't be easy when it does. I am just giving my opinion of what I think is fair to expect for customer services from an online retailer, small or big.

AK


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 12, 2012)

snyiper said:


> I think if vendors are online based they should answer emails with in 24 hours max. Now that being said a phone number for the vendor can bypass any net issues not under the vendors control. I would expect that my item should be shipped with in 24 hours of billing my card. Now we all know Murphy can strike at any time but if you took payment I feel you are obligated to send the item asap. I am sure it is something very understandable and most if not all our vendors are great in all these aspects shoot a PM or find a contact number, I am sure it will be resolved.


Except - you can submit payment in the middle of the night on Saturday - no mail pickup until Monday and if Monday is a holiday, Tuesday.  With small vendors you determine when your card gets billed most of the time, my store is set up that your card (or PayPal) gets billed when you submit the order, regardless of the time, day or date....shipping on the other hand is determined, at least in part, by the carrier chosen and when and how often they will pickup.


----------



## Akula (Apr 12, 2012)

Smitty37 said:


> snyiper said:
> 
> 
> > I think if vendors are online based they should answer emails with in 24 hours max. Now that being said a phone number for the vendor can bypass any net issues not under the vendors control. I would expect that my item should be shipped with in 24 hours of billing my card. Now we all know Murphy can strike at any time but if you took payment I feel you are obligated to send the item asap. I am sure it is something very understandable and most if not all our vendors are great in all these aspects shoot a PM or find a contact number, I am sure it will be resolved.
> ...




Think ya'll are off the topic.  He was billed on the 4th, it's now 8 days without any contact.  So unless it is posted on the vendors site they will be away from the office.....leaves the customer with bad feelings.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 12, 2012)

Akula said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > snyiper said:
> ...


You know, I really worry about that...my wife is not very computer savvy and God forbid that I should be suddenly taken ill where I can't work......


----------



## edicehouse (Apr 12, 2012)

His reputation is on the line, just not the vender.  If you tell someone you will have  a pen (or several pens) for them by the weekend, they may be gifts they are bringing for a wedding ect.  It is bad juju.  I hope it works out!


----------



## Akula (Apr 12, 2012)

Smitty37 said:


> Akula said:
> 
> 
> > Smitty37 said:
> ...



If that's the case, then it's a legit reason for not updating a website and not getting things shipped....not an excuse for not responding to emails, someone knows and could provide information.


----------



## Richard Gibson (Apr 12, 2012)

I've had the same thing happen. Sure will not be using that "respected" vendor any more. I ended up sending email, PM, and calling. Finally responded, sent the job....and it was wrong


----------



## Justturnin (Apr 12, 2012)

I would try to give them the benefit of a doubt, I know its hard, until you know the situation.  If it was me and something happened to one of my girls or my wife and I had to leave all of a sudden my business would be the furthest thing from my mind.  In the mean time I would go looking elsewhere for the item if it is possible.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Apr 12, 2012)

Richard Gibson said:


> I've had the same thing happen. Sure will not be using that "respected" vendor any more. I ended up sending email, PM, and calling. Finally responded, sent the job....and it was wrong




That's big portion of what concerns me.  I'll have no time to get corrected versions locally if I do actually receive them and they end up being wrong :frown:  I'm on the hook for a big money order for a board of trustees and they have  to be right and on time for an event.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm considering just sourcing locally and having them customized locally just so I know I'll have a backup plan.  I'll have to eat a chunk of profit, but it's more important that I meet my commitment.


----------



## alinc100 (Apr 12, 2012)

Carl Fisher said:


> I'm considering just sourcing locally and having them customized locally just so I know I'll have a backup plan.  I'll have to eat a chunk of profit, but it's more important that I meet my commitment.



Carl,
 It is unfortunate that you have to resort to a backup plan that is going to take profit out of your pocket.It is fortunate that you have a back up plan in place and can protect your reputation.


----------



## Haynie (Apr 12, 2012)

Get on the phone and call them.  If they do not answer or call back by the end of the day contact the CC company and get your money back.  It will teach them a lesson.  Go to the local source and get the job done.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 12, 2012)

Akula said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > Akula said:
> ...


I sort of have an idea that if I were to have a heart attack or something like that, my wife would probably have other things on her mind with higher priority than answering emails.


----------



## Xander (Apr 12, 2012)

Carl Fisher said:


> I'm considering just sourcing locally and having them customized locally just so I know I'll have a backup plan. I'll have to eat a chunk of profit, but it's more important that I meet my commitment.


 
I would do that. Get what you need elsewhere and complete your commitment. At least that way YOUR reputation is in good standing and you will not lose future orders.

If the first vendor does come through, on time or late, you can use whatever he is suppying for future projects.

Hope it all comes through for you


----------



## Padre (Apr 12, 2012)

Smitty37 said:


> I sort of have an idea that if I were to have a heart attack or something like that, my wife would probably have other things on her mind with higher priority than answering emails.



Which, IMHO, would be the proper priority.  But also Smitty, you have built up a reputation as being responsive, responsible, helpful....should I go on?   That goes a long way in mitigating a temporary abscense due to an unforeseen medical/personal/professional emergency.  I also think that because you have email, home address and phone number listed on your site, that someone could easily contact you or your wife, leave a message, etc. and they would be informed of such an emergency.  

In this case, with the anonymous vendor, I would think a phone call or two, leaving a message, a pm here on IAP and an email should generate SOME form of response.  If not, then the customer has a legitimate quarrel and this vendor should be held up for a "jeer."  Just my $.02 worth.


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 12, 2012)

There are times when email does not go through for various reasons.  If you have a number I would call the person.  I would also send Jeff and email and ask for his assistance.  I think he would want to know if there is a problem and help to get it resolved.


----------



## Richard Gibson (Apr 12, 2012)

Haynie said:


> Get on the phone and call them.  If they do not answer or call back by the end of the day contact the CC company and get your money back.  It will teach them a lesson.  Go to the local source and get the job done.



i would go with Haynie's plan. Less profit maybe but woth the "save face" with the customer.


----------



## dbledsoe (Apr 12, 2012)

[/quote]I sort of have an idea that if I were to have a heart attack or something like that, my wife would probably have other things on her mind with higher priority than answering emails.[/quote]

I can agree with that completely ---almost. I will probably get my head bitten off for this, but here goes: I think that when you set yourself up to serve or supply other people or businesses, you are making a commitment that they should be able to rely on. It means that if you are a small shop, you accept the responsibility and the obligation to have a back-up plan in case of an emergency. Very few emergencies require 100% attention for days at a time. Even if you are on life support, someone can make a phone call to implement plan B, even if plan B is to have someone call the open orders and tell them it will be awhile. You would not let the bird or cat or hamster starve to death, so why would you not give your customers the same consideration?
For me, I have decided not to do business with anyone who will not give me a phone number I can call. My money, my choice. I have been using e-mail since it was invented, and ordering online since it became available. I don't actually trust either of them unless I get a prompt response.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 12, 2012)

I sort of have an idea that if I were to have a heart attack or something like that, my wife would probably have other things on her mind with higher priority than answering emails.[/quote]  
I can agree with that completely ---almost. I will probably get my head bitten off for this, but here goes: I think that when you set yourself up to serve or supply other people or businesses, you are making a commitment that they should be able to rely on. It means that if you are a small shop, you accept the responsibility and the obligation to have a back-up plan in case of an emergency. Very few emergencies require 100% attention for days at a time. Even if you are on life support, someone can make a phone call to implement plan B, even if plan B is to have someone call the open orders and tell them it will be awhile. You would not let the bird or cat or hamster starve to death, so why would you not give your customers the same consideration?
For me, I have decided not to do business with anyone who will not give me a phone number I can call. My money, my choice. I have been using e-mail since it was invented, and ordering online since it became available. I don't actually trust either of them unless I get a prompt response.[/quote] I seriously doubt that you are running a small business or you would recognize how near impossible that is.  In theory, what you suggest is a good idea.  In practice it is near impossible, until your business is large enough to have employees.  

Why would anyone not closely associated with me ( such as my wife) ever need or want to know enough about my business to sit in for me if disaster strikes?  

In dealing with a small business the buyer assumes some risks that they don't when dealing with a large corporation...they have to weigh that risk against any percieved advantages of dealing with a smaller company.  We try to provide good service, fair prices, and fast response but we are not immune to dropping dead - it happens.  If I die suddenly, I have a daughter who will eventually figure out everything that is going on in my business and will make sure no one is cheated....but she won't be able to do that on the first day or two or three.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Apr 12, 2012)

The customer required that he would have it by the 16th.
The product was shipped with ample of time to get to South Carolina from GA before the 16th.
For those who want to know who the vendor is , well it is me ( lazerlinez.com)
Emails responses, First I have to see the email to respond and it sometimes happens that I miss an email or more than one. I get 300 plus emails a day and lots are spam and I use try hard not to miss any real emails but it happens a lot.

My contact details are on my website with my name and cell number on the contact page. Anyone can feel free to call me at any reasonable time of the day.

Shipping times - There is a big difference between what I do as a business and many other vendors here.
I manufacture everything I sell except one or two items and I manufacture items as the orders are placed. Just for inlay kits I have 127 different designs and that does not include the different color options or pen styles. I have long since gave up on making stock, you never have the right color or pen type available.
I do extra every time I do and kit so there are always about 250 - 350 kits available.
I also do wholesale and the qty's there can be 50 - 1200 of a type of product and that requires longer lead times to get orders out the door, I would normally take one to two days to ship a product that needs to be manufactured. Many times it goes out the same day but there are also times that it takes longer.

I am currently employing one full time worker and 1 more full time worker will start the end of the month, that should give me more capacity to get things out the door faster and to do some more RND

There are some days I would cut, drill & turn 800 - 1000 blanks into tubes for laser cutting and do 250 to 300 laser inlay kits complete ready to ship. For those who wonder how I can turn that many blanks at a time, it takes me only 5 sec per blank.

I always try to works smarter and not harder but I still fail at the working Harder part.:wink:

I hope that answers some of the question out there?


----------



## dbledsoe (Apr 12, 2012)

Smitty37 said:


> I sort of have an idea that if I were to have a heart attack or something like that, my wife would probably have other things on her mind with higher priority than answering emails.


I can agree with that completely ---almost. I will probably get my head bitten off for this, but here goes: I think that when you set yourself up to serve or supply other people or businesses, you are making a commitment that they should be able to rely on. It means that if you are a small shop, you accept the responsibility and the obligation to have a back-up plan in case of an emergency. Very few emergencies require 100% attention for days at a time. Even if you are on life support, someone can make a phone call to implement plan B, even if plan B is to have someone call the open orders and tell them it will be awhile. You would not let the bird or cat or hamster starve to death, so why would you not give your customers the same consideration?
For me, I have decided not to do business with anyone who will not give me a phone number I can call. My money, my choice. I have been using e-mail since it was invented, and ordering online since it became available. I don't actually trust either of them unless I get a prompt response.[/quote] I seriously doubt that you are running a small business or you would recognize how near impossible that is.  In theory, what you suggest is a good idea.  In practice it is near impossible, until your business is large enough to have employees.  

Why would anyone not closely associated with me ( such as my wife) ever need or want to know enough about my business to sit in for me if disaster strikes?  

In dealing with a small business the buyer assumes some risks that they don't when dealing with a large corporation...they have to weigh that risk against any percieved advantages of dealing with a smaller company.  We try to provide good service, fair prices, and fast response but we are not immune to dropping dead - it happens.  If I die suddenly, I have a daughter who will eventually figure out everything that is going on in my business and will make sure no one is cheated....but she won't be able to do that on the first day or two or three.[/quote]

See there - you do have a plan B. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And no, I do not currently run a small business, but I have done so in the past. I do understand what the problems are. I'm not suggesting that the response should be immediate, but a week or more without someone answering a phone call or e-mail would not be reasonable


----------



## Carl Fisher (Apr 12, 2012)

When you order custom work online, there are certain levels of expectation on communication.  I honestly don't even know what I'm getting.  No idea on font choice which I asked for at least once and since I already had to drop my pens off for engraving,  Im sure they won't match.

As an internet vendor, communication becomes a large priority.  Unanswered emails and PMs leave the customer hanging.  
Delays and issues come up, but when they are not communicated it leaves the customer hanging blindly.

I'm an easy customer a long as the communication is there.  In this case there was zero.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Apr 12, 2012)

You said use your own judgement for the font and placement. ( Said in an email)
When you placed  your order you had an option to say exactly what font you want and the instructions. 

The customer is always right so I shall say no more.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Apr 12, 2012)

There is much more I can add on this issue, but it's not worth chronicling everything out.  I am choosing to simply move on and take my business elsewhere. 

 When it takes a thread like this to get a response, even without naming names,  I'm sorry if you feel that my expectations are too high.  We'll just call it a difference of ethics.


----------



## StephenM (Apr 12, 2012)

Constant Laubscher said:


> You said use your own judgement for the font and placement. ( Said in an email)
> When you placed  your order you had an option to say exactly what font you want and the instructions.
> 
> The customer is always right so I shall say no more.




I believe he is saying that since he had to drop some off locally for engraving and he doesn't know what he's getting from you, they won't match.  If he had gotten all of them from you, it wouldn't be an issue.

As someone with no dog in this fight, I'd suggest you both take the high road and take it to PMs or Emails.   Anything Carl says is going to be taken as piling on the bashing and anything Constant says is going to be taken the wrong way by some percentage of people which is going to hurt your business.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Apr 12, 2012)

For those who feel shortchanged by me / lazerlinez please accept my apology
it is not my intention to not communicate but this site should not be seen as the place to sent messages for business done at the lazerlinez website, I might not see it for a day or two or more.

I would like to say one more thing about communication with vendors.

This is a great site and we are all enjoying it here but unless I or we advertise here communications should be done via the vendors website and not here.
I sometimes would not get to the IAP for a couple of days or are not logged in when I have a quick look to see what is new and therefor not getting the Pm's.


----------



## Haynie (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey look at that Constant has a phone number on his contact page.

As a small business owner I can say we are human and mistakes get made.  How about the mods close this.  Remember what gets said on the net stays on the net, forever.


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 12, 2012)

*I want in on this one:*



Carl Fisher said:


> As an internet vendor, communication becomes a large priority.  Unanswered emails and PMs leave the customer hanging.
> Delays and issues come up, but when they are not communicated it leaves the customer hanging blindly.I'm an easy customer a long as the communication is there.  In this case there was zero.



It is just my opinion that emails and PM's are great as a convenience, but when/if you have deadlines, how hard is it to pick up the phone and call, leave a voicemail and give it a day. 



Constant Laubscher said:


> You said use your own judgement for the font and placement. ( Said in an email)
> When you placed  your order you had an option to say exactly what font you want and the instructions. The customer is always right so I shall say no more.



I will say it for you Constant, the customer is not always right, especially if the customer doesnt use the tools that have been given to him. I dont care how right a customer is supposed to be, (speaking about ethics here) if you know you could have called, you should have. How hard can it be to get someone's number nowadays? Hello, Google......  Dont be to proud to admit your own faults, cuz whether you like it or not, we all have them.



Constant Laubscher said:


> I would like to say one more thing about communication with vendors. This is a great site and we are all enjoying it here but unless I or we advertise here communications should be done via the vendors website and not here.
> I sometimes would not get to the IAP for a couple of days or are not logged in when I have a quick look to see what is new and therefor not getting the Pm's.
> People are very quick to get upset instead to direct the questions directly to the vendors website or perhaps with a phone call.



Well put. 


I am in no way being paid or forced to write any of this. It is by my own free will.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Apr 12, 2012)

Constant and I have taken this up via email.  I'm sorry it took this thread to get a two-way dialogue going, but hopefully he will take the concerns I have sent him to heart.

I agree this thread should be closed at this point.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Apr 12, 2012)

OK, the same thing I just told constant I will say here since it seems to be a point of contention.

Phone is unfortunately the least convenient form of communication for me during standard business hours.  that's why I do business online.


----------



## Xander (Apr 12, 2012)

I've been watching this since post one but have been holding back any comments I have, untill now...

When I am 'working' or away from the computer I can't tell if there is an email or PM for me, BUT I can ALWAYS HEAR the PHONE RING. I can't keep checking for emails because it takes away from what I should be doing (to get an order out ... if that is what I should be doing). Emails / PM's, as far as I'm concerned, are NEVER a good way to communicate even for casual conversations and should NEVER be used for business.

Just my $0.02, I'll shut up again now.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Apr 12, 2012)

Well that appears to be a fundamental generation gap maybe?  I believe as an  online business, email is the number one means of business communication.

I for one don't have a home phone, only a cell and most of the time I don't have good coverage at home anyway.


----------



## Padre (Apr 12, 2012)

Carl Fisher said:


> Well that appears to be a fundamental generation gap maybe?  I believe as an  online business, email is the number one means of business communication.



You know Carl, you may be on to something.  It seems more and more these days that folks just do not pick up the telephone and call.  They email, text and use other means of communication.  Heck, I've seen people sitting in the same room texting each other!

I am 58, and my normal reaction in a situation such as you experienced would be to call.  But that is my history.  I've always called when I want to check on something or someone.  When the tornadoes hit Texas, I could have texted Curtis and Seamus, but heck no, I called, because, TO ME, it the the right thing to do.

I also have had many dealings with Constant, and each and every one of them has been fantastic.  He has never missed a deadline, nor has he ever disappointed me on any order.

What I am reading in this thread is that one should exhaust all avenues of communication before becoming overly alarmed.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 12, 2012)

Carl Fisher said:


> Well that appears to be a fundamental generation gap maybe? I believe as an online business, email is the number one means of business communication.
> 
> I for one don't have a home phone, only a cell and most of the time I don't have good coverage at home anyway.


You might well have something there but Man wouldn't it be great if that was the only "gap".  I personally won't carry a cell phone....when I'm someplace else I don't want people to be able to find me. I have one in my truck in case of breakdown or accident.  My wife has the number but it is usually turned off.  I respond to emails and phone calls equally but I do admit an email will probably be answered faster.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Apr 12, 2012)

I apologize if I have offended anyone and I'm truly going to stop replying to this thread now because as someone mentioned everyone has a side and nothing I or constant say will accomplish anything on here.


----------



## Texatdurango (Apr 12, 2012)

Carl Fisher said:


> When you order custom work online, there are certain levels of expectation on *communication*.  I honestly don't even know what I'm getting.  No idea on font choice which I asked for at least once and since I already had to drop my pens off for engraving,  Im sure they won't match.
> 
> As an internet vendor, *communication* becomes a large priority.  Unanswered emails and PMs leave the customer hanging.
> Delays and issues come up, but when they are not *communicated* it leaves the customer hanging blindly.
> ...



Sorry Carl but I think this whole thread is unnecessary and if the truth be know, shows bad business judgement on YOUR part, not the vendor.

You keep mentioning *COMMUNICATIONS* and yet you haven't even bothered to pick up a phone and call about an order that is SO important to you.

If this was that big of a deal, a phone call would have been *the first thing *on my mind rather than keep waiting day in and day out for an email to arrive or a package in the mail.


----------



## 76winger (Apr 12, 2012)

In a nutshell - I think what everyone has witnessed here is the growing pains of a small business. 

I've worked for a medium sized corporation's IT department for 25 years now and seen communications go from inter-office memos, telephones and physically travel to location as the only ways of getting in communication to adding email, instant messaging, SMS (text), video meetings, Webex, social media and several other forms to the mix. Generally email is the mainstay method of communication because it's easily stored and retrieved for future use and convenient to reply back to when there is time and convenience to to so. But if something important needs to be communicated in a high priority fashion you do one of two things: You walk down the hall and talk to the person or you call them on the phone. That's how you prioritize when you need to communicate pronto. 

But beyond what's the best way to communicate you're seeing more going on here. You're seeing a small business that's growing and working through the issues that come with success and growing into it. There comes a time when the company's founder just can't run the show alone and struggles to keep up with all aspects of the business (Production, Selling, Purchasing, Accounting, Computer and Phone communications, shipping and on and on). And you have to grow into the success slowly lest you find yourself overstaffed and not enough business to sustain the people it takes to support it. 

This brings in the challenges of how does the customer communicate with the growing, yet still small business that is experiencing some levels of success but is only beginning to be able to "staff up" accommodate it. We should all keep this in mind as many of our suppliers in here are in similar situations and we need to give them the benefit of the doubt when we don't hear back from them right away on an order or email or PM etc. And if we really need to talk to them, that's what the good old fashioned telephone is for!. 

And for those that claim no home phone any more and just cellphone with iffy service - If you've got a decent Internet connection (broadband of any kind) Magic Jack Plus is a good solution for a home phone over the net for only $20-25 "a year". Even then, with my cellphone on my belt, I don't hear it when I'm in the shop with the lathe running and Shopvac going, so there may still be a delay in responding if we don't get an answer right away when calling. Try again later and if it's really important. The guy on the other end may just be working his way through what we know of as a Good Problem!

ETA: This may have been a discussion that was unnecessay in the forum, but I think we can all learn from it.


----------



## Woodlvr (Apr 13, 2012)

These are the types of threads that in my opinion should be totally handled behind the scenes. There are people who may live close or be friends with the vendor and try it that way, NOT try to draw shame and dirt on a vendor who is trying to work out to be a great vendor. Noone is perfect but this vendor has proved his worth and generosity and value to this forum. This is my humble opinion. I did go through a rough time a while back with some of my inlay blanks and we took care of it behind the scenes and to both of our satisfactions. Just saying.


----------



## Papo (Apr 13, 2012)

Carl Fisher said:


> I apologize if I have offended anyone and I'm truly going to stop replying to this thread now because as someone mentioned everyone has a side and nothing I or constant say will accomplish anything on here.


 
Only honest good hearted people like yourself (Carl)have the guts to say this.And I think this should be the end of this post.Just my 0.02.
It always brings me back to my childhood (no punt intent it).
We had this (Auto Mechanic)neighbor that anytime something went run the words that would come out his mouth were Ohhh Ohhh The S--- is going to hit the fan.And again and again same words coming out.So me and my friends went out and round up some fresh dog poop and without him seen us we loaded the car radiator and fan of the car he was working on.We sat nearby waiting for the bomb to explode.When he got in to start the the car my friend says to me OHHH S----.There was poop all over that man's car and the smell!!! just imagine.My other friend says Ohh Ohh
The s--- just hit the fan.We had to run and hide for days.Just a little humor to get off the subject. Hope I don't get in trouble for this!!!!


----------

